# Will you be upgrading to Windows 10?



## shaunj66 (Jul 29, 2015)

With the free Windows 10 upgrade offer, how many of you will be making the switch to Windows 10?

​


----------



## Amadren (Jul 29, 2015)

I'll upgrade from windows 7 at least for DX12 but I'll keep using fedora as my main OS.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 29, 2015)

For my laptop from Windows 7, I am upgrading it.
For my surface pro, that stays on Windows 8.1. If it ain't broken, no need to change things.


----------



## finkmac (Jul 29, 2015)

I will, but not immediately. I've heard it's quite buggy, and besides… With Operating Systems, it's a good idea to wait a month or two for apps to get updated and issues to be fixed.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 29, 2015)

Already done it. Just updating video drivers.


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Jul 29, 2015)

I wait a few weeks, read some reviews and maybe I upgrade.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't upgrade OSses.
Clean installs only.
But yes, me UMPC is on Win 10 atm and me lappy is still on 7, will slowly replace it with 10.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 29, 2015)

Just got home from work, and here on the desktop I'm updating now (from 8.1)... Laptop though? That owd knackered thing can stay on 7, at least for the time being. Couldn't fukkin run 8 proper that thing, don't want to balls it up again!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 29, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I don't upgrade OSses.
> Clean installs only.
> But yes, me UMPC is on Win 10 atm and me lappy is still on 7, will slowly replace it with 10.



Technically you'll need to upgrade to Windows 10 first so your machines configuration gets whitelisted on their activation server as that's how the authentication process happens. You can't just pop in your old product key. After that however you can perform a clean install using their ISO creation tool or by performing a full reset in Windows 10.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 29, 2015)

The question is not "will you be upgrading?" but more like "will they let you update?".

Right now I got kicked out the reserved spot, apparently.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 29, 2015)

I already upgraded this morning. I like it. I had a bit of bother with my graphics card drivers but I sorted them out quickly. It's much more intuitive than windows 8.1 in the layout. As good at 8.1 was, the metro ui wasn't great.

Games run well. I played some AC:unity and Skyrim earlier and both run without problems. I've not run into a single bug or error just yet, which I think is more Kudos to all of the insider testers.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2015)

Depending upon how masochistic I feel I might allow some home client laptops to go to W10. None of my home machines are running a suitable version of windows to score said update though.

Edit. Forgot there is a little tablet running full fat windows 8. Might do that.


----------



## Harsky (Jul 29, 2015)

My PC has been running pirated Windows 7 for 2 years now without any problem. Going to wait for a month or two to see if this Windows 10 I reserved still works or if I'm going to see what the pirates will upload on the torrents site to get round it.

I really think W7 can last for a little longer even though it's been something 6 years since it was released. It's finally being used at my work's PCs to replace XP so I wouldn't be surprised if they'll make it last for another 10 years and then Microsoft will have a problem of getting people onto their next OS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been on the fence, and while I know it will not only keep all my data and that most, if not all programs will work fine, I'm far too comfortable with how Windows 7 works. Familiarity (and complacency) is both a good and a bad thing, but I know that I can revert back to Windows 7 easily, and I'm glad Microsoft makes it painless, but I've doubts about Windows 10 being super stable from the get-go.  I mean, aside from the occasional BSOD, 7 has been incredibly stable for me in all the years I've been using it.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 29, 2015)

Vipera said:


> The question is not "will you be upgrading?" but more like "will they let you update?".
> 
> Right now I got kicked out the reserved spot, apparently.


Try this: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Try this: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10



What about the product key though? Wouldn't ISO installation require one once you get it up and running? I'm curious as to how that method works.  I wonder if that's the method to use to install on a separate drive.

Edit: Upon reading, if you update to Win 10 for free, it activates online, but I assume then you get the key


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jul 29, 2015)

Currently updating both my laptop and desktop to windows 10 since both my devices are running genuine copies of Win 7/8 and the upgrade is free so why not!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 29, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Try this: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


But will this give us a key for a reinstall?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> But will this give us a key for a reinstall?



That's what I'm trying to find out, all I know is that from here, http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10 it will do online activation ONLY if you're doing the free upgrade, not sure how it'll work otherwise 

Any insights, @Depravo  ?

That worries me a bit, especially if we want it on another partition, etc


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 29, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> What about the product key though? Wouldn't ISO installation require one once you get it up and running? I'm curious as to how that method works.  I wonder if that's the method to use to install on a separate drive.
> 
> Edit: Upon reading, if you update to Win 10 for free, it activates online, but I assume then you get the key





Xenon Hacks said:


> But will this give us a key for a reinstall?



From what I understand, as long as you've upgraded legitimately from a previous Windows version to Windows 10 using the upgrade offer program then your machines configuration gets whitelsited on the Microsoft activation servers. Keys aren't important in this regard. You could use a generic Windows 10 key to perform a clean install, but when it comes to activating your copy, as long as it recognises your machine as being whitelisted, your copy will be activated. Of course, if you change your PCs hardware it may not activate.

Edit: Just saw this Reddit post which explains this in more detail


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 29, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> From what I understand, as long as you've upgraded legitimately from a previous Windows version to Windows 10 using the upgrade offer program then your machines configuration gets whitelsited on the Microsoft activation servers. Keys aren't important in this regard. You could use a generic Windows 10 key to perform a clean install, but when it comes to activating your copy, as long as it recognises your machine as being whitelisted, your copy will be activated. Of course, if you change your PCs hardware it may not activate.


Im trusting you guy backed up my stuff last night and gonna do a fresh install ill report back how everything goes


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> From what I understand, as long as you've upgraded legitimately from a previous Windows version to Windows 10 using the upgrade offer program then your machines configuration gets whitelsited on the Microsoft activation servers. Keys aren't important in this regard. You could use a generic Windows 10 key to perform a clean install, but when it comes to activating your copy, as long as it recognises your machine as being whitelisted, your copy will be activated. Of course, if you change your PCs hardware it may not activate.



Okay, and what about upgrading to 10, getting the key, downgrade back to 7, then install 10 on another HDD? Is that feasible?  Would this allow me to do a second partition install, the ISO method? http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 29, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Okay, and what about upgrading to 10, getting the key, downgrade back to 7, then install 10 on another HDD? Is that feasible?  Would this allow me to do a second partition install, the ISO method? http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


As long as that second HDD does not belong to a different computer I don't see why not.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm upgrading today. I ended up downgrading to Windows 7 because It's the only OS I have legitimately. But since Windows Update is barely functioning I ended up downloading the ISO and am going to install windows 10 manually. But hey, at least I'll be genuine.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah, I just performed the install last night and I intend to do the Windows refresh later on today to simulate the clean install I'm after. I also backed up my entire hard drive (Including the OS in case Windows 10 fucked anything up, which it hasn't so far) so I can just selectively restore/archive files on my external hard drive. I decided to upgrade from 8.1 for the fact that 10 is everything 8 wasn't. If I were running 7, I'd probably stay there and see what comes of 10.

I really do wish they'd clear up the whole activation thing though, it's such a mess as it is right now.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 29, 2015)

I just chose the 'Upgrade' option. Can't say about fresh installs.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 29, 2015)

Depravo said:


> I just chose the 'Upgrade' option. Can't say about fresh installs.


So you used the upgrade option using this http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 and have your key and its activated?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> As long as that second HDD does not belong to a different computer I don't see why not.


Because I've been told that it's not possible by others, and yet, these guides make it seem like it shouldn't be an issue, so I don't even know until someone else has tried it lol.



Xenon Hacks said:


> So you used the upgrade option using this http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 and have your key and its activated?



Judging from what I've read, it activates automatically online.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 29, 2015)

Still waiting for my desktop to notify me of when it's ready. Haven't checked my laptop, though I haven't turned it on for a week or so.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 29, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> So you used the upgrade option using this http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 and have your key and its activated?


I didn't need a key. It just upgraded my legitimate installation of Windows 7 with no further identification necessary.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 29, 2015)

Depravo said:


> I didn't need a key. It just upgraded my legitimate installation of Windows 7 with no further identification necessary.


I understand that but it gives you a windows 10 key it should show a new key in system information. I want to know if it says activated


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Depravo said:


> I didn't need a key. It just upgraded my legitimate installation of Windows 7 with no further identification necessary.



But I still haven't been able to find out if that ISO method would allow installation to another drive, then activate the key code online? I think my question regarding second hdd installs is being buried.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 29, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> But will this give us a key for a reinstall?



Upgrading works fine for anyone that's a bit nervous. Everything is where I left it, and all of my games, programs and settings work fine.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 29, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> Upgrading works fine for anyone that's a bit nervous. Everything is where I left it, and all of my games, programs and settings work fine.


My aim is a fresh install with a BIOS reset


----------



## Depravo (Jul 29, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> I understand that but it gives you a windows 10 key it should show a new key in system information. I want to know if it says activated


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Dammit, I'm trying to get @Depravo 's attention but it's not working. Maybe i shouldn't have asked.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 29, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> I understand that but it gives you a windows 10 key it should show a new key in system information. I want to know if it says activated



It does give you a new key and it automatically activates, as soon as you're connected to the internet.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm upgrading my Surface Pro 3 right now, but I'm going to wait with upgrading my Win7 boxes until I've tried it out properly. I'm not sure it's worthy of replacing Windows 7. I'll probably wait for a 3rd party start menu for it at least, if I can't get used to the new one. It all depends on whether I like the UI changes or not.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 29, 2015)

im salty as hell for whatever reason my $WINDOWS.~BT folder is empty -__- it was at 4.80 Gigs


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Yup, that's what I thought, my asking a question was in vain, as usual. Go figure.


FML


Edit: Yup, confirmed, asking a simple question isn't allowed and will be ignored.


----------



## Philip3ds (Jul 29, 2015)

I already upgraded to windows 10.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 29, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Dammit, I'm trying to get @Depravo 's attention but it's not working. Maybe i shouldn't have asked.


The installer I linked presents you with these options:







I chose the first one so have no idea how the other option works regarding product keys and activation.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Depravo said:


> The installer I linked presents you with these options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The image is broken.

Edit: NVM

Edit 2: Dammit, I guess I can't install to another partition without a complicated process.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 29, 2015)

I've had no issues running it for a while now, my graphics card has supported Windows 10 for about a month or so already. I'll probably install Windows 8.1 and then upgrade to 10 once I get my SSD in the mail.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Depravo said:


> @the_randomizer
> 
> Blame puuuuush.



Damn, that's what I was afraid of, I don't want to lose all my data , currently installed programs, heck, I don't even know if my GPU has drivers for it, so I don't want to make the jump without ending up making a mistake. What a bunch of bollocks


----------



## loco365 (Jul 29, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> But I still haven't been able to find out if that ISO method would allow installation to another drive, then activate the key code online? I think my question regarding second hdd installs is being buried.


I don't think it's possible as it takes settings from perhaps the installed version of Windows. Perhaps what I would do is simulate what you're trying to do in a virtual machine and see if you can do it.

That, or else what I'd do is make an image of your Windows 7 hard drive, and copy it to another partition, then upgrade one of the partitions to Windows 10, and leave the other on 7. That may also work.


----------



## mid-kid (Jul 29, 2015)

Not a windows user, but there seem to be some anti-features: https://8ch.net/n/res/102018.html
Bear in mind that some people on that site are a bit paranoid, so take it with a grain of salt.
I think I may have laughed a bit too hard at the fact they included ads in solitaire and ask subscription fees to remove them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I don't think it's possible as it takes settings from perhaps the installed version of Windows. Perhaps what I would do is simulate what you're trying to do in a virtual machine and see if you can do it.
> 
> That, or else what I'd do is make an image of your Windows 7 hard drive, and copy it to another partition, then upgrade one of the partitions to Windows 10, and leave the other on 7. That may also work.



Lack of space prevents me from cloning or imaging HDDs I'm afraid, I've only two 1 TB HDDs, each, one has 200 GB of free space while the other has 600 GB of space, so that leaves only 800 GB in total of which to work with. I don't know if I can simply clone the vital OS files only over to the other HDD, then maybe. The only other way I can see it is update to 10 with all my stuff, get the key for 10 (Speccy), downgrade back, then install 10 via the ISO installation method to the second HDD using the ISO method here http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Why they made it so convoluted I'll never know. I'm wary, blood wary about 10 because i'm too complacent with 7 for some reason. -_-


----------



## loco365 (Jul 29, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Lack of space prevents me from cloning or imaging HDDs I'm afraid, I've only two 1 TB HDDs, each, one has 200 GB of free space while the other has 600 GB of space, so that leaves only 800 GB in total of which to work with. I don't know if I can simply clone the vital OS files only over to the other HDD, then maybe. The only other way I can see it is update to 10 with all my stuff, get the key for 10 (Speccy), downgrade back, then install 10 via the ISO installation method to the second HDD using the ISO method here http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> 
> Why they made it so convoluted I'll never know. I'm wary, blood wary about 10 because i'm too complacent with 7 for some reason. -_-


I... Don't know if that'll work because they have things with keys. Then again, it's tied to the computer itself so if you dig out the key it might also work.

But yeah, Backing up especially with a new OS that has restrictions as it does is always a good idea. As well, you do have the option to revert your OS for a month from the settings app if you don't like it or it doesn't work out as you had hoped (Start -> Settings -> Update & Security -> Recovery -> Go back to Windows [insert version here]).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I... Don't know if that'll work because they have things with keys. Then again, it's tied to the computer itself so if you dig out the key it might also work.
> 
> But yeah, Backing up especially with a new OS that has restrictions as it does is always a good idea. As well, you do have the option to revert your OS for a month from the settings app if you don't like it or it doesn't work out as you had hoped (Start -> Settings -> Update & Security -> Recovery -> Go back to Windows [insert version here]).



Yeah, I'm on the fence, I suppose I could call Microsoft and ask them directly on what the limitations, if any, apply to installations and how many times it can be installed. The reason I'm so wary is there are programs that rely heavily on certain file paths (3D programs mostly, like Source Filmmaker), that and I don't want to reconfigure programs either, seeing as I have everything just the way I like it and getting adjusted to a new OS sounds like a hassle coupled with a burden. That's just me, though.


Is there no way to tell Windows how much, in GB to back up, or just image/clone just the OS itself?


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 29, 2015)

Will I be able to put the OS on my flash drive to do a clean install?  I don't like upgrading, plus, it's about time to wipe and clean install again for me.  I do it every 3 months or so.  I got the "Notify me when" window so I'm still waiting for the moment that I can.

EDIT: Saw the image above.  Haha I would have been shocked if it weren't possible though lol


----------



## loco365 (Jul 29, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, I'm on the fence, I suppose I could call Microsoft and ask them directly on what the limitations, if any, apply to installations and how many times it can be installed. The reason I'm so wary is there are programs that rely heavily on certain file paths (3D programs mostly, like Source Filmmaker), that and I don't want to reconfigure programs either, seeing as I have everything just the way I like it and getting adjusted to a new OS sounds like a hassle coupled with a burden. That's just me, though.
> 
> 
> Is there no way to tell Windows how much, in GB to back up, or just image/clone just the OS itself?


The image clone will only make a 1:1 backup of the data on the hard drive, free space won't do a thing. So if, let's say, half of a 250GB hard drive is full, the backup will be 125GB. It doesn't compress it as to ensure data is not lost.

Anyways, I'm going to go and do a refresh on the hard drive and wipe all my files since I've backed them all up. I really want a clean install as to not have all my programs bogging down the OS, plus, I'd like to run some benchmarks on a clean OS with some programs I have. I won't be immediately available, but I will try to be of assistance on my phone.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 29, 2015)

I was on the tech preview so I get a free upgrade but my wireless N usb isn't supported by 8,8.1 or 10 besides my processor can handel it but ym ram can't (2GB)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 29, 2015)

Definetely not gonna get it yet.
I suffered from a lot of incompatibility issues with the windows update 8.1

Internet security didnt work, a few other issues. Not willing to go through that again.

Let it get some stable ground first


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> Definetely not gonna get it yet.
> I suffered from a lot of incompatibility issues with the windows update 8.1
> 
> Internet security didnt work, a few other issues. Not willing to go through that again.
> ...



Agreed, will wait till things are ironed out more and until I can install it on another HDD


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 29, 2015)

My second gaming PC is upgrading right now, of course i have 7 on one HDD and 10 on another. I'm keeping 7 around for sure


----------



## loco365 (Jul 29, 2015)

Took an hour for my refresh to go from 1% to 2%. This is gonna take a while...

@mid-kid Yeah, they're being a bit paranoid about it. Besides, if you have a problem with features in it, simply disconnect from the internet and all is solved. No logging, no downloading, etc etc.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 29, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> I don't like upgrading, plus, it's about time to wipe and clean install again for me.  I do it every 3 months or so.



You do a clean install every 3 months?  Windows gets corrupted so quickly on your machine?!  Damn! It's time to get this porn addiction fixed, son!   (just joking, man)


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 29, 2015)

Dust2dust said:


> You do a clean install every 3 months?  Windows gets corrupted so quickly on your machine?!  Damn! It's time to get this porn addiction fixed, son!   (just joking, man)


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Jokes aside, I just love a clean install, plus I'll install a program to use maybe once or twice and end up forgetting about it.  Nothing malicious, but I just like to clean house.  

I usually keep all my games and super important programs on my HDD and second SSD, and just format the main 128GB SSD.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 29, 2015)

I voted "maybe later", but it should actually be a "certainly later". If any previous windows version was an indication, any attempt at upgrading it will fail a couple minutes *after* I allow it to screw up my multiboot configuration (probably due to an illegal windows, could also be because of multiple partitions and MS being different than linux). It's come to a point where I'm not even cynical anymore or blame Murphy's law: it's just that time where you do a full backup, do things as correct as possible, end up in a dead end because of that, restore to test if your backup worked (thank God this was always the case)...
...and then just wipe everything (but the backups, obviously) and start anew.

The thing is that I can't be bothered to spend "a PC day" right now. I've got a new girlfriend and a new job (which bring quite the ICT-challenges in itself  ), so...meh. Besides...I'll put it on one of my backup pc's first (tried it in a virtual environment and looks interesting so far  ). Those don't have any important data on them in the first place.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 29, 2015)

I went ahead and did the official upgrade after trying out the RTM a few days ago. It installed a lot faster this go around, which is a plus. Not much else to say about it though. I already knew everything I used would work, and that all my drivers were updated to function a-okay.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah, I think I'm gonna wait, I'm too comfortable/complacent with how everything's set up on Windows 7 Pro, I feel like I'm in a protective and comfortable bubble.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 29, 2015)

Right now this is on Downloading Windows 10 - Preparing for installation (about 50%)

Will this thing install automatically after the above stage is complete? I don't want it to be Windows 10 when I get back from a trip to town. Still have to make a backup.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 29, 2015)

Are they going by a queue? I have 3 computers waiting for a notification that they're ready.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 29, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Right now this is on Downloading Windows 10 - Preparing for installation (about 50%)
> 
> Will this thing install automatically after the above stage is complete? I don't want it to be Windows 10 when I get back from a trip to town. Still have to make a backup.


No. It will toss a pop up asking you to agree to stuff and to actually initiate the install. You can minimize it and put it off until you're good and ready.


DiscostewSM said:


> Are they going by a queue? I have 3 computers waiting for a notification that they're ready.


It  downloads 10 via Windows Update. Maybe you just need to check for updates.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 29, 2015)

I'll wait till my update says to do, untill now it doesn't work (even using mediacreationtool)
maybe it's cause i'm using a legit Windows 8.1 VLK version from my work on the work laptop.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 29, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> It  downloads 10 via Windows Update. Maybe you just need to check for updates.



I have 2 of my 3 computers at my disposal right now. Both have the "Get Windows 10" icon on the bottom, but neither are giving me anything regarding Windows 10 via Windows Update.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 29, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> I have 2 of my 3 computers at my disposal right now. Both have the "Get Windows 10" icon on the bottom, but neither are giving me anything regarding Windows 10 via Windows Update.


Well, you could do what I did. I clicked the Windows 10 icon, and it had a button that said I could already upgrade. I thought it was kind of odd, but I went through with it. It made it to the start of the install, crashed, and booted back into 8.1. After that, Windows Update opened, complained about a failed update, and then Windows 10 started downloading in a separate Windows Update window that opened. Maybe it was just the restart that did it, but I mean, it worked, so it's something.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 29, 2015)

can someone post the tool from this link http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 I cant grab it and need it badly

Edit: NVM I got to the page using chrome.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jul 29, 2015)

working mighty fine now, just wierd in removed my virusscanner  (bitdefender total security) without any notification... reinstalled it and it's working now...asside of that it's working fine!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm still on vista bruh

#vista>7 #vistamasterrace #vistaFTW #vistauser


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2015)

It didn't want to download automatically earlier today, so i manually installed it. It's amazing!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> Technically you'll need to upgrade to Windows 10 first so your machines configuration gets whitelisted on their activation server as that's how the authentication process happens. You can't just pop in your old product key. After that however you can perform a clean install using their ISO creation tool or by performing a full reset in Windows 10.



Retail version.
Easiest, quickest and most hassle free method there is imho.


----------



## frogboy (Jul 29, 2015)

Haven't gotten a notification yet. Checked the Get Windows 10 app and Windows Update a few times, nothing.

I can wait.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 29, 2015)

So I managed to disable web search and Cortana, so it just searches the computer now. Don't need any of that web bullshit in my face. If I want to search the web, that's what a web browser is for.

To do this, open the search, then click the gear in the left-side pane. Switch both the Cortana toggle and the "Search online and include web results" to off, and it will only search locally on your computer.


----------



## Monado_III (Jul 29, 2015)

Probably will upgrade my Windows 7 on my tri-boot system (Mint 17.1, Fedora 22, Win 7) but never use except when Wine doesn't work, which with a little tinkering is becoming increasingly rare. Should probably just uninstall Win 7 (which is taking up 80gb on my 256gb ssd) and use Win 10 in a virtual box which I can store in an external hdd....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2015)

I used the RTM build to upgrade a week ago, been enjoying it since then. Quite a nice OS, no real complaints really.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 29, 2015)

Status update:

Not really sure what's going on with my 2nd desktop PC regarding the update. Checked Windows Update again, and it said it had a failed install. Looking into the history, it was attempting to install Windows 10 Pro (roughly 5 times now), and the order of which the errors came from them were as follows...

80240020 - 3 times - Windows 10 installation folder is unfinished and/or corrupted. Follow steps to delete stuff in SoftwareDistribution\Download folder, run "wuauclt.exe /updatenow" under admin command prompt, and go back into Windows Update - did it, but no redownloading
80246007 - 1 time - Change or restart the Background Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS) - did, but still had problems
80010108 - 1 time - Run the System Update Readiness Tool - currently downloading

While I'm in the process of downloading this tool, I kept searching around for answers, and I got this message on Microsoft's website (not a pop-up, but it did some out of nowhere)

-------------

July 29, 2015 - Where's my upgrade? It's coming!

With your reservation, you are in the queue for your upgrade. Watch for your notification to arrive in the coming days or weeks. At that point, you can upgrade immediately or pick a time that works for you.

------------

So they are going off a queue, and I just have to wait? It's odd that I've had all these problems because it wanted to do it automatically, yet they tell me this? Maybe I'm "back in the queue" after the failed installation.....

My laptop, however, seems to finally be doing something after doing the step above regarding error code 80240020.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone know when this offer goes to?  In other words, when the Windows 10 offer expires?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 30, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Anyone know when this offer goes to?  In other words, when the Windows 10 offer expires?


1 year from now


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 30, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> 1 year from now


Alright, thanks.  I guess I'll hold off on the upgrade until they thoroughly fix all the bugs.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 30, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Alright, thanks.  I guess I'll hold off on the upgrade until they thoroughly fix all the bugs.


In my experience I have not seen any bugs that were present in the test builds also DX12 is the bees knees


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2015)

I would update, but my windows never asked me for, so I guess I will need to find a way to force the free upgrade


----------



## goober (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm waiting to see how PC games compatibility get affected once more people upgrade/switch. Particularly the older ones. A few keepers of mine were broken on 8 so not crazy to think it would still apply to 10 but also not crazy to think it may work better, too.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I would update, but my windows never asked me for, so I guess I will need to find a way to force the free upgrade


Yeah, Windows never prompted me, too.  Although on another PC I have, it does.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Yeah, Windows never prompted me, too.  Although on another PC I have, it does.


Well, I got a tool from microsoft that generates an iso, no more problems in my end the lol


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Well, I got a tool from microsoft that generates an iso, no more problems in my end the lol


Hmmm, I'll have to look into that when I want to upgrade.  Thanks, Vins.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 30, 2015)

I just reverted back to 8.1. Nope.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm fine with Windows 7. I would like to upgrade to 10, but if it's anything similar to win 8 then I wont be upgrading. I have a laptop with win 8 and really don't get much use out of it because I hate windows 8.


----------



## pwsincd (Jul 30, 2015)

No need to wait for the win 10 update app to appear or prioritise you...  i did the 10 update last night , you can upgrade and keep you apps n setting n files or do clean install..  must say im impressed ... i moved from 7 to 10 painlessly...

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SickPuppy said:


> I'm fine with Windows 7. I would like to upgrade to 10, but if it's anything similar to win 8 then I wont be upgrading. I have a laptop with win 8 and really don't get much use out of it because I hate windows 8.



i had 7 , kids got lappies with 8 on them , i hated it never liked it never used it .. ive gone for 10 and it has elements of 7 and 8 ,  and on balance  so far impressed .


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 30, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> No need to wait for the win 10 update app to appear or prioritise you...  i did the 10 update last night , you can upgrade and keep you apps n setting n files or do clean install..  must say im impressed ... i moved from 7 to 10 painlessly...
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10



After the antagonizing experience trying to get Windows 10 downloaded/installed via Windows Update (it kept bringing up error after error), I had gone to the same link you provided, wrote an ISO to disk, and ran through that. Took a long time for the actual install on my laptop, but it worked without a hitch. While it kept track of what apps were removed in the process, not all the apps it listed actually were removed. Found it odd, but oh well. I was thinking of doing a fresh install anyways once the upgrade went through and I grabbed my new license key.

Still iffy about installing Win10 on my main gaming desktop though.

edit:

Well, seems I have to wait for AMD to update their display driver once again for Windows 10, because it fails to install on my Lenovo z575 (yes, it's old, but I've had no problems installing via the Catalyst Install Manager until now).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2015)

Everybody, I invite you to meet Japan's Windows 10 mascot:



Spoiler


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 30, 2015)

The first two lines of  the video, and I already have a problem with Windows 10.
"Imagine - These kids won't have to remember passwords."
"Or obsess about security."

So now all of your children's data is going to be put up in some cloud somewhere, and you pray that Microsoft never fucks up or sells your children out for questionable parenting.


----------



## Bubbysaur (Jul 30, 2015)

I've already upgraded and I'm loving it! Cortana is so useful and overall, the feel of the operating system is smooth. Still checking things out, though.

The added desktops are a big hit for me, as I can now play full-screen PC games while switching over to web browsing more effectively on a different desktop! Should have added that in years ago.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

I am going to get a clean install in my laptop very soon, I hope everything goes well


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I am going to get a clean install in my laptop very soon, I hope everything goes well


as long as you have a legit key on a previous installation you should be fine when selecting upgrade with keeping nothing


----------



## loco365 (Jul 31, 2015)

Also, really neat thing, but if you're playing Minecraft on Windows 10 (The Java-based version, not the WinX beta app), Windows detects it as a game and will offer you video and screenshot functionality and whatnot.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2015)

Given the mixed reception, remind me why I should update to 10 again? Maybe in 11 months and 29 days, just before the end of the free update period ends, by then hopefully most of the issues are ironed out. Unless I want to waste a long time going through a convoluted process of having both OSes, nope.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Given the mixed reception, remind me why I should update to 10 again? Maybe in 11 months and 29 days, just before the end of the free update period ends, by then hopefully most of the issues are ironed out.


DX12/Cortana/Multi-Desktop/Start Menu/Edge/Built in VE/Xbox One steaming both ways (Steam big picture mode on your xbox one)

Also they aren't any bugs


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> DX12/Cortana/Multi-Desktop/Start Menu/Edge/Built in VE/Xbox One steaming both ways (Steam big picture mode on your xbox one)



My GPU isn't new and doesn't support DX12, I don't own an Xbox One, and no, I don't have money to get one lol. So, really, that, and I don't want to lose my installed programs or get driver incompatibilities. Does nVidia even have GTX 660 drivers for Windows 10 yet? Or Realtek for their HD Audio drivers? That's what I'm concerned about the most.

Also interesting note in the installation process here http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10

If you look at step 8, it clearly states: "On the Where do you want to install Windows? page, select the partition that you want, select the formatting option you want to perform (if needed), and then follow the instructions."

Does this mean that you can choose a different partition?

I don't want to end up regretting this.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

None of the apps I use have compatibility issues and if you do find any (doubtful) you can run them in compatibility mode. Very certain Microsoft has tested every driver under the sun unless you're using a PC from pre 2000 you will be fine. My Realtek Audio works just fine and yes you can install to a separate partition (on the same drive) which you probably shouldn't do.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> My GPU isn't new and doesn't support DX12, I don't own an Xbox One, and no, I don't have money to get one lol. So, really, that, and I don't want to lose my installed programs or get driver incompatibilities. Does nVidia even have GTX 660 drivers for Windows 10 yet? Or Realtek for their HD Audio drivers? That's what I'm concerned about the most.
> 
> Also interesting note in the installation process here http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10
> 
> ...


Just do a normal upgrade and keep files and settings if you dont like it you can go back to windows 7 through windows 10 natively


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> None of the apps I use have compatibility issues and if you do find any (doubtful) you can run them in compatibility mode. Very certain Microsoft has tested every driver under the sun unless you're using a PC from pre 2000 you will be fine. My Realtek Audio works just fine and yes you can install to a separate partition (on the same drive) which you probably shouldn't do.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Okay, about a second partition, but can't you install it on a second HDD though? Surely, there's an option for that? I still have my doubts, programs like Source Filmmaker are very picky about files and directories and are set up in a very specific way, I don't want to have to set up all my programs again, or retype my passwords/login credentials. Well that, and I just...I don't know.  Why is it bad to make another OS partition on the same drive?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

Installing in my main partition, while I keep a copy of Windows 7 in my backup partition of 40GB 

I am excited to try all the new features


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Okay, about a second partition, but can't you install it on a second HDD though? Surely, there's an option for that? I still have my doubts, programs like Source Filmmaker are very picky about files and directories and are set up in a very specific way, I don't want to have to set up all my programs again, or retype my passwords/login credentials. Well that, and I just...I don't know.  Why is it bad to make another OS partition on the same drive?


because to get your windows 10 key you need to upgrade from a previous legit installation if you try to install a fresh copy to a blank hdd or separate empty partition you can't get activated. just upgrade to get your windows 10 key using CMD, find out they key, downgrade back to windows 7, and install 10 again using another HDD/partition and activate it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> because to get your windows 10 key you need to upgrade from a previous legit installation if you try to install a fresh copy to a blank hdd or separate empty partition you can't get activated. just upgrade to get your windows 10 key using CMD, find out they key, downgrade back to windows 7, and install 10 again using another HDD/partition and activate it.



Still wary as heck, and I don't know the command to get the key, so I can use Speccy instead to use it   I assume that I would need to burn the ISO to a blank disc before I install it, right? My internet connection is wonky since it's Ethernet over power line, maybe I can try it on my laptop first to see how to do it properly. 

Edit: Do I update using that little Windows icon on the bottom of my screen or burn an ISO image? Once I roll back to 7, how do I then install it to the 2nd HDD?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Still wary as heck, and I don't know the command to get the key, so I can use Speccy instead to use it   I assume that I would need to burn the ISO to a blank disc before I install it, right? My internet connection is wonky since it's Ethernet over power line, maybe I can try it on my laptop first to see how to do it properly.
> 
> Edit: Do I update using that little Windows icon on the bottom of my screen or burn an ISO image? Once I roll back to 7, how do I then install it to the 2nd HDD?


I burned an iso, so I could format my main partition (corrupted os a few days ago lol thanksfully my files weren't lost) an get a fresh install here


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Still wary as heck, and I don't know the command to get the key, so I can use Speccy instead to use it   I assume that I would need to burn the ISO to a blank disc before I install it, right? My internet connection is wonky since it's Ethernet over power line, maybe I can try it on my laptop first to see how to do it properly.
> 
> Edit: Do I update using that little Windows icon on the bottom of my screen or burn an ISO image? Once I roll back to 7, how do I then install it to the 2nd HDD?


Your over thinking all of this go here http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 run it and upgrade while keeping files and setting, confirm 10 is active and grab the key using speccy, roll back to windows 7 (windows 10 has an option for it), install windows 10 to a second HDD or partition by creating a USB/DVD and activate it using the windows 10 key.

All of this is way over the top when you can just upgrade and lose no files/setting/compatability


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2015)

I have been using Linux for 10 years now and see no reason to stop. I am impressed with some of the new features, but have no real reason to jump back to Windows.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 31, 2015)

I upgraded and it feels like Windows 7 with a weird Start Menu. Nothing that caught my eye really, but then again I use Ubuntu as my main OS so I wasn't planning on using Windows 10 on a daily-basis. At least that Metro UI nonsense is hidden now.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I upgraded and it feels like Windows 7 with a weird Start Menu. Nothing that caught my eye really, but then again I use Ubuntu as my main OS so I wasn't planning on using Windows 10 on a daily-basis.* At least that Metro UI nonsense is hidden now.*


This, is why I never updated to windows 8 lol.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This, is why I never updated to windows 8 lol.


Windows 8 wasnt bad all you had to do was set it to boot straight to desktop and install something like Start8


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Your over thinking all of this go here http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 run it and upgrade while keeping files and setting, confirm 10 is active and grab the key using speccy, roll back to windows 7 (windows 10 has an option for it), install windows 10 to a second HDD or partition by creating a USB/DVD and activate it using the windows 10 key.
> 
> All of this is way over the top when you can just upgrade and lose no files/setting/compatability



To sum up:

- Update to Windows 10 via the update tool (little windows logo at bottom-right of desktop)
- Choose custom installation and to keep all files and programs
- Run Speccy to grab the key (copying it or screenshot it and upload image to Google Drive)
- Downgrade to Windows 7 (I assume that everything will be 100% as it was before)
- Then I can install Windows 10 on the second HDD without data as soon as I burn an ISO to a disc

Seems simple enough  Thanks


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> To sum up:
> 
> - Update to Windows 10 via the update tool (little windows logo at bottom-right of desktop)
> - Choose custom installation and to keep all files and programs
> ...


No use the tool I linked
but yeah thats about the whole plan


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Windows 8 wasnt bad all you had to do was set it to boot straight to desktop and install something like Start8


My current windows 7 install was too deeply implemented to think about this. But now, I am updating to this new windows version, so much stuff and features I may like


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 31, 2015)

I'd say burning an ISO and upgrading that way is your best bet. Don't try to update through any other means, especially through Windows Update, as you might get fed up with all the errors that occur because of it (like me).

So far with my laptop, the only problem I have with Windows 10 is that AMD's Catalyst installer won't install display drivers because it doesn't recognize what I have (which is an old Lenovo z575 with an A6-3400M APU). With Windows 8.1, the same suite release (15.7.1) recognized it (at least I think it did), so I found it odd that it wasn't recognized under Win10. Maybe I just need to give them some time. At the moment though, display drivers from Windows Update comes from AMD, released on 7/7/15, so for the moment, I'll settle with that. Do still plan to do a fresh install now that I got the license key from the upgrade, but I need time to back up my stuff.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> No use the tool I linked




Maybe I worded it badly.  That tool on that site? Gotcha.

I update via that tool on the website you linked me, choosing to keep all programs/files
Grab the key once Windows 10 is verified
Rollback to Windows 7 (and pray that it will be exactly as it was before the update)
Then burn Windows 10 to a disc and update that to a second HDD.

Are there any programs that are uninstalled at all during the upgrade and rollback to 7?  I don't want to reinstall any program during the to and from.



DiscostewSM said:


> I'd say burning an ISO and upgrading that way is your best bet. Don't try to update through any other means, especially through Windows Update, as you might get fed up with all the errors that occur because of it (like me).
> 
> So far with my laptop, the only problem I have with Windows 10 is that AMD's Catalyst installer won't install display drivers because it doesn't recognize what I have (which is an old Lenovo z575 with an A6-3400M APU). With Windows 8.1, the same suite release (15.7.1) recognized it (at least I think it did), so I found it odd that it wasn't recognized under Win10. Maybe I just need to give them some time. At the moment though, display drivers from Windows Update comes from AMD, released on 7/7/15, so for the moment, I'll settle with that. Do still plan to do a fresh install now that I got the license key from the upgrade, but I need time to back up my stuff.



Will I still be able to do that method as listed above? Go to 10, grab the key, back to 7 and install to another HDD though?


Now I'm confused, 

Do I update via the tool or ISO image on a disc?


----------



## pwsincd (Jul 31, 2015)

without providing a link or info , im pretty sure for 30 days after the upgrade , you can roll back to your previous OS should u care too.. imk having isssues with my sons laptop and have rolled it back to win8 twice now..


----------



## loco365 (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Windows 8 wasnt bad all you had to do was set it to boot straight to desktop and install something like Start8


I personally would have done that, but the problem I have with third-party programs is that I've tried other third party programs and have pickled Windows to the point that a Safe Mode boot was all I could do to uninstall the offending program because regular Windows was far too unstable.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

So I found a bug its not huge but can get annoying for a music freak like me.
While playing a FLAC file using groove music bringing up the audio properties of the song being played gives an error (sometimes) stating the item is being used by another application.


----------



## samiam144 (Jul 31, 2015)

Anyone able to fit the iso on a 4gb USB drive? I'm using Rufus but I got an insufficient space error. The iso is 3.70gb (3986534400 bytes) and my 4gb is 3.73gb (4008706048 bytes) so it's really cutting close lol

Edit: Nevermind. after a second attempt and looking on Google, it seems like it is cutting too close


----------



## Originality (Jul 31, 2015)

Whelp, just tried upgrading to Windows 10, only for it to give me a blue screen twice and roll me back to 7. Error message was something like SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED.
A quick google tells me the likely issue is out of date graphics drivers, although since I updated them just yesterday, and Windows 10 didn't even let me get far enough to try reinstalling them, I guess I'm stuck for now.

I'll try again tomorrow.
Edit: happened again. After completing the Installing Features and Drivers step, it restarts to this error: SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED (Wdf01000.sys).


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 31, 2015)

Switched for Xbox streaming and loving the os


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2015)

Running much faster than windows 7. That was worth the upgrade


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 1, 2015)

During the update key drivers are refusing to be installed via windows update, also I can't disable tap to click on the touchpad.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

Can I install windows 10 over windows 8, the windows website says you can only upgrade 7 and 8.1. The reason is because I could never get my windows 8 to upgrade to 8.1, the 8.1 upgrade always fails.


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm gonna wait for Windows 10 Service Pack 1. haha


----------



## RiveaJ (Aug 1, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> Can I install windows 10 over windows 8, the windows website says you can only upgrade 7 and 8.1. The reason is because I could never get my windows 8 to upgrade to 8.1, the 8.1 upgrade always fails.


Yes you can. I did it that way myself.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

RiveaJ said:


> Yes you can. I did it that way myself.



How do I get the upgrade icon to appear on win 8.0?


----------



## Bubbysaur (Aug 1, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> How do I get the upgrade icon to appear on win 8.0?



It will/should have appeared a little over a month ago. Keep checking the lower right hand corner where the time and other things are. You should see the windows icon there eventually.
Once it appears, it's pretty straightforward in signing you up to receive the update.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

Bubbysaur said:


> It will/should have appeared a little over a month ago. Keep checking the lower right hand corner where the time and other things are. You should see the windows icon there eventually.
> Once it appears, it's pretty straightforward in signing you up to receive the update.


The microsoft website says the win7 and 8.1 can be upgraded, I'm using 8.0, maybe that's why I don't have an upgrade icon?

Additionally, my 8.0 failed to upgrade to 8.1 three times, will the upgrade to win 10 fail as well?


----------



## Bubbysaur (Aug 1, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> The microsoft website says the win7 and 8.1 can be upgraded, I'm using 8.0, maybe that's why I don't have an upgrade icon?
> 
> Additionally, my 8.0 failed to upgrade to 8.1 three times, will the upgrade to win 10 fail as well?



No, you should be able to upgrade right now. Windows 8 or 8.1, doesn't matter.

Do you have any pending updates besides the 8.1 update that need to be finished? Have you restarted you computer in the last couple of days?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 1, 2015)

It's been a nightmare for me. I've tried installing it normally, not updating my drivers, but nothing. I get the BSOD Driver Power State Failure message. I figure it's my GPUs in SLI, the GTX 980TIs. I take out the SLI connector, same problem. I update all my drivers, same problem. This is a freshly built PC by the way. I uninstalled the NVIDIA drivers, same problem. My current attempt is taking out one GPU. The PC doesn't have CPU graphics, so I can't just take out both GPUs.


----------



## RiveaJ (Aug 1, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> How do I get the upgrade icon to appear on win 8.0?



The icon only appeared on computers that Microsoft had deemed to be 100% compatible with Windows 10 upon release.
As long as you have all of the current security updates for Windows 8 installed and it's activated legitimately you should have no problem installing Windows 10 via the media creation tool

Download it and click Upgrade This PC and it should be fine.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RustInPeace said:


> It's been a nightmare for me. I've tried installing it normally, not updating my drivers, but nothing. I get the BSOD Driver Power State Failure message. I figure it's my GPUs in SLI, the GTX 980TIs. I take out the SLI connector, same problem. I update all my drivers, same problem. This is a freshly built PC by the way. I uninstalled the NVIDIA drivers, same problem. My current attempt is taking out one GPU. The PC doesn't have CPU graphics, so I can't just take out both GPUs.



Have you installed your Chipset drivers?


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

Bubbysaur said:


> No, you should be able to upgrade right now. Windows 8 or 8.1, doesn't matter.
> 
> Do you have any pending updates besides the 8.1 update that need to be finished? Have you restarted you computer in the last couple of days?



I have done all updates and checked for more, I have no updates waiting. 

from the microsoft website


> If your version is Windows 8, you need to do the free update to Windows 8.1 to be eligible for the Windows 10 upgrade. Instructions for upgrading to Windows 8.1 can be found at: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/upgrade-to-windows-8
> After updating to 8.1, you will also need to install this update: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/install-latest-update-windows-8-1


----------



## Bubbysaur (Aug 1, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> The microsoft website says the win7 and 8.1 can be upgraded, I'm using 8.0, maybe that's why I don't have an upgrade icon?
> 
> Additionally, my 8.0 failed to upgrade to 8.1 three times, will the upgrade to win 10 fail as well?



Scratch what I said. You need to have Windows 8.1 before proceeding. I have thought you didn't because my girlfriend's computer updated to 10 and I don't remember upgrading to 8.1. Then I realized I had upgraded it to 8.1 while blitzing all the updates she had in her list prior to Windows 10.

Is your copy of Windows 8 legit? What is the error message you keep getting?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 1, 2015)

RiveaJ said:


> Have you installed your Chipset drivers?



I'm pretty sure I did after going on ma-config.com and they suggested to update the drivers.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

Bubbysaur said:


> Scratch what I said. You need to have Windows 8.1 before proceeding. I have thought you didn't because my girlfriend's computer updated to 10 and I don't remember upgrading to 8.1. Then I realized I had upgraded it to 8.1 while blitzing all the updates she had in her list prior to Windows 10.
> 
> Is your copy of Windows 8 legit? What is the error message you keep getting?


My copy of 8 is legit, preinstalled when the laptop was new. 

By things I've  read on the net I'm going to have a hard time upgrading to 8.1. It's a pain in the ass because it has to download the upgrade and then install, and when the install fails then the recovery process to a previous version has to take place.


----------



## RiveaJ (Aug 1, 2015)

Bubbysaur said:


> Scratch what I said. You need to have Windows 8.1 before proceeding. I have thought you didn't because my girlfriend's computer updated to 10 and I don't remember upgrading to 8.1. Then I realized I had upgraded it to 8.1 while blitzing all the updates she had in her list prior to Windows 10.
> 
> Is your copy of Windows 8 legit? What is the error message you keep getting?



You do not need Windows 8.1. I installed Windows 10 from an installation of Windows 8 with only the security updates installed.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 1, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> How do I get the upgrade icon to appear on win 8.0?


I think you have to do the 8.1 update first because MS isn't updating 8 if memory serves. Then again, you can just get the ISO and install it that way, it saves you the workaround.

Edit: Just remember to start the process from within Windows or it cannot get your key to authenticate you.


----------



## RiveaJ (Aug 1, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I think you have to do the 8.1 update first because MS isn't updating 8 if memory serves. Then again, you can just get the ISO and install it that way, it saves you the workaround.


Nope. I installed from Windows 8.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 1, 2015)

RiveaJ said:


> Nope. I installed from Windows 8.


No, but like, to get the GWX icon update method.


----------



## RiveaJ (Aug 1, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> No, but like, to get the GWX icon update method.


Not every PC and Laptop running 8.1 had the GWX app, it was somewhat based on your PC specs if you read the FAQ.
If yours did not then the easiest way to do the upgrade is by using the Media Creation tool from the MS website.

Both my 8.1 Laptops didn't have GWX, my main PC did and the other PC didn't.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 1, 2015)

I probably will down the road. Typically all I see for months is complaints of games and programs erroring, crashing or not working on the latest OS'. No point struggling when Windows 7 is still perfectly fine to use.

Though really after looking at the new features, about all it does better is making the command prompt a tad bit easier to use. Other features don't really do much, like the one feature that just turns alt+tab into a button you can press...woo?
I'll likely deal with that crap though since i'm sure Windows 10 will run better than 7 overall once it's finished, which is all that really matters.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 1, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I probably will down the road. Typically all I see for months is complaints of games and programs erroring, crashing or not working on the latest OS'. No point struggling when Windows 7 is still perfectly fine to use.
> 
> Though really after looking at the new features, about all it does better is making the command prompt a tad bit easier to use. Other features don't really do much, like the one feature that just turns alt+tab into a button you can press...woo?
> I'll likely deal with that crap though since i'm sure Windows 10 will run better than 7 overall once it's finished, which is all that really matters.


If it matters to you, from what I hear, plenty of people upgrading from 7 find 10 to be a pretty big speed boost. That really isn't so surprising though. 7 is pretty old at this point in the OS world. Upgrading from 8.1, I don't notice a huge speed boost personally, although my laptop does wake up from sleep faster now, which is nice. My only driver issue is that my display driver seems to be a little bit unstable, and otherwise they're all good to go. Besides that, I haven't tried any games, really.

My suggestion: try the upgrade. It's free, and you can rollback to 7 legitimately from 10 if 10 isn't working out for you.


----------



## Bubbysaur (Aug 1, 2015)

My sister's computer (My old driver) had Windows 7 and was getting be a little slows these days. I upgraded it to Windows 10 and it is much easier to deal with, and looks prettier to boot with the metro UX!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2015)

Was going to do the little tablet but apparently Intel have not updated the graphics drivers. Guess I should find another machine.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 1, 2015)

Still no update for Legit 8.1 VLK, the little windows says "Windows 10 Download" but that's about it


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 2, 2015)

Upgraded after removing one of the GPUs, and forced shutting down and powering on when the screen went black for too long. Had to update drivers before it was fine to put the second GPU back. Everything seems fine now.


----------



## Originality (Aug 2, 2015)

On my 5th attempt, I got Windows 10 upgraded by telling it not to try and keep my app data. After that I only had to uninstall half the windows 10 drivers to get it to install properly from the motherboard website (for some reason Windows 10 really hates VMWare related drivers) and get the network to actually work.

So far, seems faster, although I need to spend more time personalising my themes. I don't dig the glassy dark blue motif.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 2, 2015)

I went back to 8.1. I blame AMD or Lenovo or whoever for failing to release a stable display driver. Sure, they released one, but despite installing it, my display driver crashed around a dozen times over the course of two hours even with a reboot and checking for further driver updates. Back on 8.1, I have had absolutely zero issues. Until AMD or Lenovo or whoever irons out the bugs on their end, I'll be staying comfortably on 8.1.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2015)

Well apparantly windows 10 isn't compatable with my BIOS so no. Even if it was I probably wouldn't. I don't really care about upgrading when I already have a computer that works. One day when my laptop breaks down I'll buy a new one and it will probably come with Windows 10 pre-installed.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 2, 2015)

As soon as the RTM build 10240 dropped, I upgraded all four of my machines. Luckily the KMS trick still works on 10, so I got it activated on 2 of the 4 from pirated 7 x64. One machine failed to install it from the pre-loading nagware, so I had to install that one from the ISO, but all went well.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leafeon34 said:


> Well apparantly windows 10 isn't compatable with my BIOS so no. Even if it was I probably wouldn't. I don't really care about upgrading when I already have a computer that works. One day when my laptop breaks down I'll buy a new one and it will probably come with Windows 10 pre-installed.


This is a rare case, and can actually be fixed by upgrading to an Ultimate Edition of 7, then upgrading to 10.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 2, 2015)

I've updated my laptop to win10 but my desktop is staying on win7.
Anyone upgrading may want to check this out: *http://bgr.com/2015/07/31/windows-10-upgrade-spying-how-to-opt-out/*


----------



## driverdis (Aug 2, 2015)

T-hug said:


> I've updated my laptop to win10 but my desktop is staying on win7.
> Anyone upgrading may want to check this out: *http://bgr.com/2015/07/31/windows-10-upgrade-spying-how-to-opt-out/*



meanwhile, I will be enjoying the Xbox One game streaming on any desktop or laptop around the house.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 4, 2015)

T-hug said:


> I've updated my laptop to win10 but my desktop is staying on win7.
> Anyone upgrading may want to check this out: *http://bgr.com/2015/07/31/windows-10-upgrade-spying-how-to-opt-out/*



Okay, well don't buy a phone on Contract. Don't buy a smart car. Don't get on the internet and do anything at all.........

Really? This isn't anything to really worry about.. 

Anyway..

I've been on 10 since version 10130 of the Tech preview. Been loving almost every moment of it. It's nice, sleek, and very responsive. Did you notice the 'almost'? Yeah, forced updates... Didn't think it was going to be bad, until they did forced driver updates. Yeah, thanks for forcing me to stay on an outdated version of Nvidia's drivers! Cheers!!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 4, 2015)

I should better stay with Windows 7 forever, because I buy a new PC since February. Just, replaced old PC with longest Windows XP forever.... I will install Windows 10 anytime soon if any bugs are found or just not any bugs.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 4, 2015)

After installing via burned disc instead of Windows Update, I got both my desktop and laptop running Windows 10. A few hitches here and there. Normal installation of Win10 drivers for my Nvidia card and AMD APU kept failing, but after letting Windows Update do its thing with my laptop (AMD) and grabbing a certain driver set for my desktop (Nvidia), they both are doing fine. Haven't really delve much into them, but Steam in-home Streaming works from desktop to laptop, though I have to alt-tab to get the video stream to appear, since I'd get sound, but picture was black.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 4, 2015)

If there are games I really want to play that only work via Windows 10, then I'll think about it. As it is, Mint works fine for general and gaming use for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll probably upgrade to Windows 8 before I even go the distance to Windows 10.


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes, downloading right now as we speak


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2015)

Boy12 said:


> Yes, downloading right now as we speak



Lol, I see what you did there XD


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd rather wait.. In the past newly released OS's ALWAYS have bugs to start of with..
I'd rather wait until at least the first 'update' before thinking about it on my main (only) PC...
..
Although I have a 'cheap' LINX 7 Win 8.1 tablet.. so I've opted to reserve/update that to Win 10 instead so that I can get a feel for it first... but currently waiting for the 'Ready to update' message I'm suppose to be getting


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 10, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol, I see what you did there XD


Heh, I don't feel like spending money


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 10, 2015)

Upgraded my desktop pc and all was smooth, except it didn't recognize my nvidea 260gtx anymore, had to download latest drivers to fix that, also no sound, but fixed with upgrading to latest drivers.
Bought a new laptop (Lenovo) for my mother in law with windows 8.1 and upgraded to 10 after setup, worked flawless 

Everything so far runs smooth and without problems, just as it did in windows 8.1 before. So i'm happy  (till now  )

Still have to do 4 laptops at home , hope everything goes as smooth as with my desktop.


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, got it installed now!
At first it wouldn't recognize my second monitor, and the resolution was all messed up, but after reinstalling my drivers, I was good to go!
Must say, I'm pretty satisfied with Windows 10! Way faster then 7


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 10, 2015)

I upgraded my laptop a couple days ago, I was worried the GPU drivers would cause tons of BSODs because AMD/Intel switchable graphics are the spawn of Satan and I've had BSOD loops every time I've tried to update the drivers. So far I've only had BSODs caused by Project64 but that seems to be a compatibility issue as it works fine when set to Windows 7 compatibility mode.

It definitely solved some of the unexplained stuttering I've experienced, I think it needed a Windows reinstall pretty badly.

Also, another plus is that now the manufacturer's software is no longer needed for stuff like brightness control, it just works, and it lets me set the brightness a lot lower than I used to be able to on Win7 which is nice when I'm watching TV with the laptop next to me.

Everything seemed to work fine out of the box, all the correct drivers were installed, only the touchpad driver was missing but I installed the Win8 one from the Synaptics website and it worked fine.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nah, I will wait for a Clean installs only. No upgrade need for me at all. Yes, it will be used for my Macbook Pro with a retina as a dual boot through BootCamp or whatever.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 10, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> Nah, I will wait for a Clean installs only. No upgrade need for me at all. Yes, it will be used for my Macbook Pro with a retina as a dual boot through BootCamp or whatever.


Upgrade works wonders it doesn't remove anything but the folder "Windows.old" is better to leave intact because last time I removed it some aspects of my Windows 10 became nonfunctional (Start Menu, Calculator).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 10, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Upgrade works wonders it doesn't remove anything but the folder "Windows.old" is better to leave intact because last time I removed it some aspects of my Windows 10 became nonfunctional (Start Menu, Calculator).



SMILE! I already know about that but I do not liked Upgrade from my experienced due to Vista to Windows 7 upgrade at all.  The clean installs suited me the best. The upgrade is good for people who want to keep their backup files in it. Not for me since I transfer them to an external hard drive all the time. Therefore, I am not noob about it. I am not in a hurry, thought.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm probably going to use vista until support ends I'm 2017


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I'm probably going to use vista until support ends I'm 2017


So there _are_ people that still use Vista. Wow.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



azoreseuropa said:


> SMILE! I already know about that but I do not liked Upgrade from my experienced due to Vista to Windows 7 upgrade at all.  The clean installs suited me the best. The upgrade is good for people who want to keep their backup files in it. Not for me since I transfer them to an external hard drive all the time. Therefore, I am not noob about it. I am not in a hurry, thought.


Windows 10 works a lot better with the notebook that I'm using than Windows 7 (it originally came with Windows 8 but downgraded to 7) and the Windows.old folder isn't really an issue at all.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So there _are_ people that still use Vista. Wow.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's not a choice its because my laptop is so old and its a family PC so my mom won't let me update to windows 7 because "I'll lose all my stuff and you will have no clue how to use it".


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> It's not a choice its because my laptop is so old and its a family PC so my mom won't let me update to windows 7 because "I'll lose all my stuff and you will have no clue how to use it".


Normally a machine that uses Vista can also withstand Windows 7.

I've got a Dell GX280 P4 which works somewhat fine with Windows 7 so I'm curious to see if it'd do any better with Windows 10... Probably not. It's too damn old.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Normally a machine that uses Vista can also withstand Windows 7.
> 
> I've got a Dell GX280 P4 which works somewhat fine with Windows 7 so I'm curious to see if it'd do any better with Windows 10... Probably not. It's too damn old.


I know but its really my mom or else I would have probably used Linux or 7


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Normally a machine that uses Vista can also withstand Windows 7.
> 
> I've got a Dell GX280 P4 which works somewhat fine with Windows 7 so I'm curious to see if it'd do any better with Windows 10... Probably not. It's too damn old.


I confirm, I used windows 7 on a p4 until it dies last year


----------



## driverdis (Aug 11, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Upgrade works wonders it doesn't remove anything but the folder "Windows.old" is better to leave intact because last time I removed it some aspects of my Windows 10 became nonfunctional (Start Menu, Calculator).



Strange, I always remove "Windows.old" to free up space after upgrades, first via disk cleanup then via manual deletion of the "Windows.old" folder itself. I have had no problems with doing so as that folder only contains a copy of the previous Windows version and nothing loads from that folder.
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


RevPokemon said:


> It's not a choice its because my laptop is so old and its a family PC so my mom won't let me update to windows 7 because "I'll lose all my stuff and you will have no clue how to use it".



Since Windows 7 works the same, upgrade it anyway and ungroup programs in the taskbar along with using smaller icons on the taskbar. This will make it just like Vista. "It's better to ask for forgiveness than for permission" is how I handle computer upgrades and/or maintenence on family and friend's computers.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry if this is a bad place to post this,
But if I have modified my EFI partition [my windows 8.1 is UEFI boot] and upgrade to Windows 10- will it modify my EFI partition [and OSX + Linux partitions for that matter]?
Further will programs stay installed or will I have to reinstall them? [do registry settings also carry over?]

How about "Refreshing Windows" or whatever they call it on 8 (not the settings wipe, the clean wipe everything gone). Would that mess with my EFI and other partitions?


----------



## darren42 (Aug 16, 2015)

I just recently upgraded my main computer to Windows 10 and then did a clean install, it was due for one for a while now but never got around to it.

Only encountered a problem with my Creative X-Fi sound card, which showed up as installed and working but no sound would come out of the speakers. Sometimes after restarting the audio service or re-installing the latest driver it would work for a short time. It turns out to be a driver issue that creative is working on at the moment, so I currently have my speakers hooked up to my motherboard's integrated sound card. 

I will be playing around with the new OS for a while before I go ahead and upgrade the rest of my computers from Windows 7.


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 20, 2015)

dat spyware


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 21, 2015)

irvinscastle said:


> dat spyware


Turn off telemetry [via regedit] and cortana and all is good


----------



## osirisjem (Aug 21, 2015)

king_leo said:


> I'll probably upgrade downgrade  to Windows 8 before I even go the distance to Windows 10.


EDITed for accuracy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Microsoft hosed my Windows Journal on my Surface Pro 3.  They really suck.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a very low end PC and it might lag or run slow. Do you think i should upgrade?
quad core cpu 2.1ghz
8gb ram
1tb hdd
radeon hd 8400 2gb
dx11


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I have a very low end PC and it might lag or run slow. Do you think i should upgrade?
> quad core cpu 2.1ghz
> 8gb ram
> 1tb hdd
> ...


Dude, dude. My pc is 3 times lower than yours, and runs beautifully


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Dude, dude. My pc is 3 times lower than yours, and runs beautifully


Okay, that's good. I'll upgrade then in a month or two, thx


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Okay, that's good. I'll upgrade then in a month or two, thx


Why not now? It is quite fast to install and set up, and works right away!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Why not now? It is quite fast to install and set up, and works right away!


I'll do it sooner, maybe a week or so. I don't like buggy OS's, there's probably still a few.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 22, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I'll do it sooner, maybe a week or so. I don't like buggy OS's, there's probably still a few.


TODAY NOW!!!!
On a side note, let us know how your pirated OS reacts to the upgrade tool.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 22, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> TODAY NOW!!!!
> On a side note, let us know how your pirated OS reacts to the upgrade tool.


It thinks it's genuine, so they don't know it's pirated...


----------



## Originality (Aug 22, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It thinks it's genuine, so they don't know it's pirated...


Or they do know but they're not telling you they know


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 22, 2015)

Originality said:


> Or they do know but they're not telling you they know


Which is why I probably why I won't be upgrading :/


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't updated yet but I maybe will or probably much later. The update still isn't ready though. This is stupid xD It's almost been 25 days since the release.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 22, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> I haven't updated yet but I maybe will or probably much later. The update still isn't ready though. This is stupid xD It's almost been 25 days since the release.


do you have  a pirated or legit windows 7


----------



## loco365 (Aug 22, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> I haven't updated yet but I maybe will or probably much later. The update still isn't ready though. This is stupid xD It's almost been 25 days since the release.


You can always get the ISO and put it on a USB as well, then start the install from within Windows. It seems to be the most tried-and-true method if Windows Update won't initiate the update for you.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Aug 22, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> do you have  a pirated or legit windows 7


Legit Windows 8.1


----------



## samiam144 (Aug 22, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Legit Windows 8.1


My friend: 



Spoiler











Go to that path (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\OSUpgrade)

Create that DWORD: AllowOSUpgrade

Value should be "1" in hexadecimal

Then "search for new updates" in Windows Update.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 22, 2015)

samiam144 said:


> My friend:
> Go to that path (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\OSUpgrade)
> 
> Create that DWORD: AllowOSUpgrade


Or you can grab the media creation utility by Microsoft without having to do that.


----------



## samiam144 (Aug 22, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Or you can grab the media creation utility by Microsoft without having to do that.


Yeah, that didn't work for me though (with USB) xD

Edit: plus I didn't need to go out and get some DVDs to burn. Also tried with USB and it still failed lol. Wasted a lot of time until someone posted that solution on reddit


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Aug 22, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> You can always get the ISO and put it on a USB as well, then start the install from within Windows. It seems to be the most tried-and-true method if Windows Update won't initiate the update for you.


Sure but I feel too lazy for that. Also I need to figure out how to boot from USB since it's disabled by default. Kind of a hassle eventually 
In fact, I don't really care about updating that much but if Microsoft does it for me conveniently I might just hit the button.
I already installed Windows 10 in VirtualBox and I've already been using it for video tutorials so I haven't missed out on much.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 22, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Sure but I feel too lazy for that. Also I need to figure out how to boot from USB since it's disabled by default.
> In fact, I don't really care about updating that much but if Microsoft does it for me conveniently I might just hit the button.
> I already installed Windows 10 in VirtualBox and I've already been using it for video tutorials.



Installing from USB is quite easy; reboot the computer, enter the BIOS setup (usually F2 or F5, depending on the BIOS your motherboard has), then you go to the boot order, and change the primary boot method from SATA HDD to USB, typically anyways.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 22, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Sure but I feel too lazy for that. Also I need to figure out how to boot from USB since it's disabled by default. Kind of a hassle eventually
> In fact, I don't really care about updating that much but if Microsoft does it for me conveniently I might just hit the button.
> I already installed Windows 10 in VirtualBox and I've already been using it for video tutorials so I haven't missed out on much.


Ah. Your boot from USB is default disabled? Don't you have the option to choose a device to boot from using Windows? Or does the BIOS/UEFI prohibit it?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 22, 2015)

I just reserved a copy of Windows 10.  I've read some of the comments from fellow users here and generally, the launch has been pretty well-received.  It will be interesting to give it a go.


----------



## weatMod (Aug 22, 2015)

those poll results
are people really this retarded?
 upgrading to bloated botnet that sends all data to MS and NSA and slows down your hardware


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 22, 2015)

weatMod said:


> those poll results
> are people really this retarded?
> upgrading to bloated botnet that sends all data to MS and NSA and slows down your hardware



Or, you know, disable the setting that sends data? Yeah, if people actually looked in here, people would know you can disable that.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Aug 22, 2015)

weatMod said:


> upgrading to bloated botnet that sends all data to MS and NSA and slows down your hardware


True, that sucks but it can be disabled too (even fully in the enterprise edition).


Team Fail said:


> Ah. Your boot from USB is default disabled? Don't you have the option to choose a device to boot from using Windows? Or does the BIOS/UEFI prohibit it?


Yes, it's called secure boot: http://itsfoss.com/disable-uefi-secure-boot-in-windows-8/
It most likely applies to me but so far I didn't investigate that much.


----------



## weatMod (Aug 22, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Or, you know, disable the setting that sends data? Yeah, if people actually looked in here, people would know you can disable that.


haha that is cute, you think you can disable it

besides that i would steer clear of any windows OS upgrades
i took the 8.0 to 8.1 update on my ultrabook but thats it
but otherwise  if your HW is  a portable  i would stick with  what came on it
not so much for non for  portables, 
it's not as bad upgrading  a desktop i guess, especially a non OEM home built one

but i would not do it on a laptop /ultrabook/surface


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Aug 22, 2015)

weatMod said:


> haha that is cute, you think you can disable it


You actually can. If fully, not sure.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 22, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> You actually can. If fully, not sure.



Just a quick question on that, but what about people that don't have the group policy editor? I'm only on Windows 10 basic and don't have access to it unless I upgrade to Pro.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Aug 22, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Just a quick question on that, but what about people that don't have the group policy editor? I'm only on Windows 10 basic and don't have access to it unless I upgrade to Pro.


Oh, if it's not there you can still edit the registry. Value 0 (e.g. off) is also only available in the enterprise edition of Windows 10 so you need that to get rid of spying completely (supposedly). If you don't have the enterprise edition value 0 will not be selectable in the editor and if you edit that in the registry it will not work and be considered as value 1.


----------



## weatMod (Aug 22, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Oh, if it's not there you can still edit the registry. Value 0 (e.g. off) is also only available in the enterprise edition of Windows 10 so you need that to get rid of spying completely (supposedly). If you don't have the enterprise edition value 0 will not be selectable in the editor and if you edit that in the registry it will not work and be considered as value 1.


yeah what is   this enterprise exactly ?
i know it's not official  version so where does it come from?
what are the exact differences?


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Aug 22, 2015)

weatMod said:


> yeah what is   this enterprise exactly ?
> i know it's not official  version so where does it come from?
> what are the exact differences?


It's official.  You can download it on the Microsoft site. See this video if you wonder how:


----------



## loco365 (Aug 23, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Oh, if it's not there you can still edit the registry. Value 0 (e.g. off) is also only available in the enterprise edition of Windows 10 so you need that to get rid of spying completely (supposedly). If you don't have the enterprise edition value 0 will not be selectable in the editor and if you edit that in the registry it will not work and be considered as value 1.


Hm. I may also have access to Enterprise as well. I'll have to investigate that when I get my new laptop.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 23, 2015)

Has anyone with a pirated Windows 7 used windows loader by daz and then upgraded? Need to know before i do anything


----------



## weatMod (Aug 23, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> It's official.  You can download it on the Microsoft site. See this video if you wonder how:



haha  in the MS store a couple weeks ago they denied it even existed, they said  pro and home are the only 2 official versions


----------



## Peloisan (Aug 24, 2015)

Being on win 7 since released, tried 10 for a few days, had problems with the sound but don't like auto update, i have blue screens before trusting ms, reinstalled to 8 instead, 10 seems to about same speed as 8, no direct 12 games yet, so no point.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> those poll results
> are people really this retarded?
> upgrading to bloated botnet that sends all data to MS and NSA and slows down your hardware


It can be disabled, and this runs faster than windows 7. I don't the problem here.


----------



## weatMod (Aug 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It can be disabled, and this runs faster than windows 7. I don't the problem here.


faster than 7?
 i don't see how
may nto be a problem for  desktop but no way i am loading this shit on my ultrabook


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> faster than 7?
> i don't see how
> may nto be a problem for  desktop but no way i am loading this shit on my ultrabook


Yes faster. My old crap laptop runs really fast compared to windows 7. Same softwares, but huge speed up.


----------



## weatMod (Aug 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yes faster. My old crap laptop runs really fast compared to windows 7. Same softwares, but huge speed up.


is it enterprise?


----------



## weatMod (Aug 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yes faster. My old crap laptop runs really fast compared to windows 7. Same softwares, but huge speed up.


is it enterprise?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> is it enterprise?


Professional x64


----------



## weatMod (Aug 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Professional x64


but you diabled cortana right
i dont see how it can be faster, are you using it on a desktop?
every win version just get seems to get more and more bloated
i guess now  that they removed metro sort of it got faster ?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> but you diabled cortana right
> i dont see how it can be faster, are you using it on a desktop?
> every win version just get seems to get more and more bloated
> i guess now  that they removed metro sort of it got faster ?


I dunno, my crappy laptop works perfectly fine, it's fluid, it's fast, cortona is disabled, and I enjoy smooth computer stuff running on a core2 duo cpu.

I couldn't get better.


----------



## samiam144 (Aug 25, 2015)

Seems faster on my laptop too (bought in 2009 I think). On my desktop it's around the same as when it was on 8.1 though


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 27, 2015)

Upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10, and i love it! There's about a x4 performance Boost!

It's also running on a Dell Latitiude e6500, witha Core 2 Duo, and a Nvidia Quadro. Plus 4GB RAM (DDR2) My Desktop has WIndows 8.1.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't know if I want it. I am thinking about the Windows for my MAC as Dual because I am into most emulators like PCSX2 and some romhacking programs too. The wineskin is great but it is not very helpful for PCSX2, really. I don't know.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 4, 2015)

finally got around to installing it and I do like the performance of it, everything else not so much, particularly the hideous white/gray ui
this did help as far as the start menu is concerned, and readded some options back to the file explorer http://www.classicshell.net/

maybe one day we will have a complete win7 skin for win10


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 8, 2015)

I am going to do this now; I got a Windows 7 laptop, going to see how this goes!


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Sep 8, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I am going to do this now; I got a Windows 7 laptop, going to see how this goes!



Good Luck! I love Windows 10!


----------



## JFTS (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm going to post this here, since it would be pointless to create another thread.

My cousin wants to upgrade his mid-2012 bought Windows 7 laptop to Windows 10. He also wants to upgrade the HDD with a new SSD. How can we swap the drives first and then "prove" we have authentic Windows 7 in order to update to 10?


----------



## Originality (Sep 16, 2015)

One method would be to upgrade to Windows 10 on that HDD then image the HDD onto the SSD. Another method would be to image the HDD onto the SSD first, then upgrade that to Windows 10. I prefer the second option.


----------



## JFTS (Sep 16, 2015)

I thought about the second option too. What program can make the fastest, easiest complete image cloning? And how do I connect the SSD to transer the image into?

Once the HDD is swapped with the SSD, I will do a clean Windows 10 install anyway.


----------



## Originality (Sep 16, 2015)

If you're doing a clean install anyway, you would want to do the third option: upgrade it on the HDD, grab the valid W10 product key, then swap to the SSD and do a clean install with that product key. No imaging required.

You can also get a 2.5" drive enclosure to use the old HDD as an external drive.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2015)

Is the SSD going to be bigger than the spinning rust drive it is replacing? As long as you have enough free space you can do it but depending upon what program you are using you might have to change a few things.

I have things I use in crazy server environments and there are places with existing setups they like to use but for basic hard drive cloning and 95% of the stuff I do you will struggle to go wrong with http://clonezilla.org/ . You may well have a copy already if you have certain popular rescue CDs like Hiren's boot CD or Ultimate Boot CD/UBCD.

I am not sure what options MS have provided for those wanting to do a clean install either. I much prefer to do clean installs if given the chance and with https://ninite.com/ it is increasingly painless to do so, though cloning a drive like this is still a very valid method and one that might be better in many cases.


----------



## JFTS (Sep 16, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Is the SSD going to be bigger than the spinning rust drive it is replacing? As long as you have enough free space you can do it but depending upon what program you are using you might have to change a few things.
> 
> I have things I use in crazy server environments and there are places with existing setups they like to use but for basic hard drive cloning and 95% of the stuff I do you will struggle to go wrong with http://clonezilla.org/ . You may well have a copy already if you have certain popular rescue CDs like Hiren's boot CD or Ultimate Boot CD/UBCD.
> 
> I am not sure what options MS have provided for those wanting to do a clean install either. I much prefer to do clean installs if given the chance and with https://ninite.com/ it is increasingly painless to do so, though cloning a drive like this is still a very valid method and one that might be better in many cases.



Thank you for the information, but I will probably go with Originality's suggestion. The only problem is, where do I look to find the W10 product key since I won't have an installation DVD. 

One more thing. Doesn't the product key account for one computer only? I mean, when I will be clean installing W10 on the new SSD, will the product key be deactivated from the previous upgrade while it was in the HDD?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2015)

You might find a key on a sticker and if you really want there are ways of recovering things from existing installs. More likely though the key is the one programmed into the BIOS by the laptop vendor -- it is why various piracy/windows activators will talk about BIOS emulation, BIOS patching, SLIC and whatever else. To that end it will hopefully just read it out of the BIOS and activate it, maybe having to phone home if you are really unlucky.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Sep 16, 2015)

JFTS said:


> I thought about the second option too. What program can make the fastest, easiest complete image cloning? And how do I connect the SSD to transer the image into?
> 
> Once the HDD is swapped with the SSD, I will do a clean Windows 10 install anyway.


You can use a SATA/eSATA Cable ---> USB, most of the time there just called HDD/SSD Cases...Allowing you to connect a HDD/SSD via USB, basically that way you could clone your drive from the HDD to the SSD.


----------



## JFTS (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, but as I'm going to clean install Windows 10, there's no use to clone the HDD. Still, a useful piece of information for the future.

I have actually found a video that explains how to get your Windows product key: 

So, my steps will be:

- Updating Windows 7 to Windows 10 on the HDD
- Get W10 product key with this tool
- Swap the HDD with the SSD
- Clean install W10 with the product key I got earlier

If someone has done this before, could you confirm if this is the right order?


----------



## Originality (Sep 16, 2015)

It's always useful to keep a record of your old Windows 7 key. Anyway...

As I've been told in the past, Windows licenses upon activation are tied to the hardware IDs of the digital backbone of your system (CPU and motherboard mostly). Upgrading RAM, GPU or HDD won't usually cause the OS to fail activation (when it does it's a phone all away from being fixed), although updating the CPU/motherboard certainly will. If it's an OEM license, then such an upgrade will require a completely new license. I've also heard the same applies to the Windows 10 upgrade offer, although I never did see an official source state it. However if it's just a drive, then there should be no problems.

Back to your most recent question, that order of installation should be correct, albeit missing the step where you download the Windows 10 installer to stick onto a USB drive from the Microsoft website. I'll post a link in a bit Here's a link.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 16, 2015)

I upgraded, the only thing that didn't work anymore was the EZ-Flash IV client.


----------



## JFTS (Sep 16, 2015)

Originality said:


> Back to your most recent question, that order of installation should be correct, albeit missing the step where you download the Windows 10 installer to stick onto a USB drive from the Microsoft website. I'll post a link in a bit Here's a link.



I thought that was obvious.  Thanks again!


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 18, 2015)

Windows 10 is faster than a 6 year old OS? wow who knew /s


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 22, 2015)

Amadren said:


> I'll upgrade from windows 7 at least for DX12 but I'll keep using fedora as my main OS.


Why use that form of linux when you can use Kali and do some serious hacking. I run it off a vm because apple doesn't like linux partitions on there machines


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 22, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Why use that form of linux when you can use Kali and do some serious hacking. I run it off a vm because apple doesn't like linux partitions on there machines


You can install all of the same tools on any Linux distro, Kali is just convenient because it includes a lot of tools, but it's not really designed for use as a primary OS


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2015)

Are you genuinely suggesting Kali as a day to day operating system? I think that is in similar leagues to telling someone that just wants an office/web machine to go linux from scratch or arch.


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 22, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Are you genuinely suggesting Kali as a day to day operating system? I think that is in similar leagues to telling someone that just wants an office/web machine to go linux from scratch or arch.


I use it as a day to day operating system. (for reasons) I modded the heck out of it though to fit my style so it can be acceptable for everyday use


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2015)

" I modded the heck out of it though to fit my style so it can be acceptable for everyday use "

Hope you had a good time doing that and learned things in the process. Personally I reckon most hacking needs consist of

Some kind of web and javascript debugger. http://getfirebug.com/ gets installed just moments after adblock, noscript, requestpolicy and greasemonkey around here.

Maybe a WEP cracker, probably not so useful in 2015 though. I will probably still grab a copy of kismet though.

A packet scanner. https://www.wireshark.org/ assuming we are not all using the nice options for newer wireless security. 

A port scanner, assuming I am not using a remote one then oh dear apt-get install nmap has to be added to my new install script.

wget is going to come as part of basically every distro, to be fair I did have to separately install command line whois on this machine and curl would probably not have come as standard.

A hard drive reader. 99% of the time most people will not even have to worry about timestamps on files, let alone the "I hope they do not pull up the run time from SMART logs and compare" stuff that kali heads towards.

plus a USB drive full of stuff from http://www.nirsoft.net/

Debugging tools will probably be better served by a machine set up for programming which is not kali out of the box and for something that might be obfuscated it certainly does not include big boy IDA.

I reckon downloading things from nirsoft and extracting them will be the longer part of that, give or take setting up the debugging stuff, and kali does not provide me with those.

Everything else is a wonderful tool for its domain but for most it is the same as the shiny tools that I see which never get used.


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 22, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> " I modded the heck out of it though to fit my style so it can be acceptable for everyday use "
> 
> Hope you had a good time doing that and learned things in the process. Personally I reckon most hacking needs consist of
> 
> ...


I plan on getting a usb rubber ducky, as for the software everything you mentioned comes pre installed with Kali Linux!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



> I modded the heck out of it though to fit my style so it can be acceptable for everyday use. This is now my signature


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2015)

So you will reshape Kali into a workable desktop OS but you will buy in toys (though it is by no means a bad one) rather than roll your own here. Fair enough.

I have no doubt most of the non nirsoft, non debugger stuff comes with Kali. It is the rest of the useless for most occasions/purposes, and thus useless for day to day stuff, and when I can just get a Kali liveCD in there or a VM of it spun up (depending upon what I am doing anyway) for those occasions when I might actually want a more fully featured hacker playground/toolkit.

Oh and I might wish to add http://radare.org/r/ to my list from the previous post.


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 22, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> So you will reshape Kali into a workable desktop OS but you will buy in toys (though it is by no means a bad one) rather than roll your own here. Fair enough.
> 
> I have no doubt most of the non nirsoft, non debugger stuff comes with Kali. It is the rest of the useless for most occasions/purposes, and thus useless for day to day stuff, and when I can just get a Kali liveCD in there or a VM of it spun up (depending upon what I am doing anyway) for those occasions when I might actually want a more fully featured hacker playground/toolkit.
> 
> Oh and I might wish to add http://radare.org/r/ to my list from the previous post.


I was going to run it off a vm but i wanted the full experience. I'll look into that link too.


----------

